# Sotw - Submission - 3/09/09 - 3/13/09 - Cars



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

*SOTW - Submission - 3/09/09 - 3/13/09*

*Theme = Cars*

*Winner Receives 10k Credits*

*What is SOTW?*


SOTW stands for Signature of the Week. This is a contest where people make signature graphics, most commonly in Photoshop or GIMP, and then the community votes for the best.

*Contest Information*


Submitting will be open from Monday to Friday. I will post the voting thread and poll on Saturday, and the community will have until Sunday to vote for the best sig. On Monday, I will post the next SOTW and announce the previous week's winner.

*Rules of submission*


If you do not obey these rules, your submission will be rejected. 

*+ Signatures may be no longer than 420 pixels in width and no taller than 220 pixels in height.*

*+ You may submit ONE signature per week.*
This means that you may only submit ONE sig for this week's contest. If you submit more than one sig, none of your submissions for that SOTW will be valid. You CAN edit your submission.

*+ Your signature must have your NAME somewhere on it.*Your signature must include your name somewhere visible on the sig. Some times text will ruin a sig, and I understand that. So if you submit a sig with no text, please link to the same sig with your name on it in a spot that proves it is yours.​
*Submission Information*


The point of this contest is to submit a signature following the week's theme, while still being creative and unique.If your posts are deleted, re-read the rules and/or the description included in your deleted post. If you have any questions regarding a deleted posts, contact me for further information.​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll give it a go, should note who is entering though or you may end up with more entries than poll positions, shouldnt be a factor but if everyone who ever enter these made on there would be run off.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

My Entry :


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Gara said:


> My Entry :


Your entry is not bad but the Text is terrible.
Edit- I'm not trying to sound ignorant I'm just stating that you could use a better Text..


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

i will have something for u by friday


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Gara said:


> My Entry :


You should probably wait to have everyone show their entries until everyone signs up.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

you just post your entry then the poll goes up on the week end not the hardest thing to understand


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Um I'm pretty sure I know how a SOTW works.

What I'm saying is you should have a section for entrants like I added into your OP so it's easier to keep track of someone.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Is this an official SOTW? what week are you guys in?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This isn't official because the official one is on pause for now, but I guess Gara put this one up in the mean time.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you sure you just want us to post them, or sign up?, cuz with a sign up first it would be a lot easier when you set up voting.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Oh ok gotcha..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Is this an official SOTW? what week are you guys in?


This isn't an official one. Those are still on hold right now.

The staff is working on a lil something for the GFX artists that I think might even make you come out of retirement.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> This isn't an official one. Those are still on hold right now.
> 
> The staff is working on a lil something for the GFX artists that I think might even make you come out of retirement.


I was actually thinking of posting a car for this one but i thought twice haa


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Gara said:


> you just post your entry then the poll goes up on the week end not the hardest thing to understand





MJB23 said:


> Um I'm pretty sure I know how a SOTW works.


I honestly have nothing to say (suprise!) but this made me laugh. :thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I was actually thinking of posting a car for this one but i thought twice haa


Save the comeback tour for what we got coming up.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in... post it later today :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I might as well.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Save the comeback tour for what we got coming up.


Haha Whats that? PM time haha


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'm in: Here is my Entry..









Sorry for double post.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine :


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my entry.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill have mine tonight


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh just something quick


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph I like the font and the BG but that mustang doesn't fit well on it.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i kno...i really threw it together quick and it shows


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

heres myn..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jakeovgy said:


> heres myn..


I don't think you can use that since it's animated.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

jakeovgy said:


> heres myn..


I like it but i don't like the animated maybe make it driving off or something not just a TV shutting off and on.. But Good work.. D.P. i really like yours bud..


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine the best car alive ...the cadillac sixteen


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice work chuck


----------

